# Do you use your blinker?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Title is self explanatory.

I may not use it if I'm in a right or left turn only lane and the noise annoys me. Other than that I always use it. I don't even need to think about it - it's automatic.

Around DC I'd reckon about 40% of people fail to utilize this incredible invention. Understandable as they can rely on the ability of other drivers to mind read, so no blinker necessary.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Always
Always
Always

If you don't I get mad at you


----------



## jrmuniz96 (Oct 15, 2016)

Bro, down here in TX, you'll at least encounter 2-3 people throughout your driving day that don't use it. 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Like indicators? Lots of people don't use them here. I notice while walking, it's annoying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What I hate is when I always use it but the bulb is burned out and I don't know it for months because I never look at the back of my car when it's running at night.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

...Because the _noise annoys you_?

That's a new one.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use it all the time unless I know there are no cars around.
It goes double-time if a bulb buns out. That's an interesting feature.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> ...Because the _noise annoys you_?
> 
> That's a new one.


Stick with me and you'll go places.



jrmuniz96 said:


> Bro, down here in TX, you'll at least encounter 2-3 people throughout your driving day that don't use it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


An hour driving around DC you'll lose count. 2-3 a day would be an incredible achievement up here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went with always because it is rare that I forget to use them. Hate when people don't use their turn signals or use them at the last second.

Annoying when you are waiting to turn onto a road because of an oncoming car and then it turns out they were turning and you waited for nothing. Not sure if I'd trust them if they had their turn signal on anyway. Have seen people with their turn signals on drive straight through an intersection and not turn for awhile after that.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Basically always, but I notice I don't bother if no one is around to actually signal to and it's a small road, like driving around an industrial park or something.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Boi if u dont use that blinker every time you do somelthing i will oooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

People don't often use it on the highway. I use it always.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I blink my eyes. Works every time as they can't see them (referring to horses).  :grin2:

We know them as indicators.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What I hate is when I always use it but the bulb is burned out and I don't know it for months because I never look at the back of my car when it's running at night.


If one's out the other one and the dash indicator usually blink twice as fast. Easy way to know.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I like the rhythm of the blinker sound. I first thought the clicking during the chorus of this song was a car blinker, but I think I'm wrong.






To answer the question, yes, because people too lazy to use blinkers are ****ing worthless *******s.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> If one's out the other one and the dash indicator usually blink twice as fast. Easy way to know.


 Hmmm. I have had that happen in some cars but the one I drive now doesn't seem to do it. Maybe it was because of the reason it wasn't working. It burned out once before. I bought a new bulb and I guess I didn't snap it all the way into the socket.

About a month later someone told me the light wasn't working on that side and I finally realized that the contact was intermittent. Unfortunately, just when I discovered that, the new bulb fell out of the socket and down into the light enclosure. I couldn't find it to fish it out so I finally just replaced it with another bulb and left the old one in there. Damn thing.

Anyway, I didn't notice any faster flashing but I think the module for the blinkers is under the hood in this car so I don't know if I even hear it. I probably wouldn't notice faster flashing with no sound effects.

Come to think of it it might have been the bulb for the brake light instead. Probably so. Because the reason it was even noticed was that light is supposed to be on at night whenever the car is running. I don't know why I was thinking I didn't have a blinker. I think I was worried I would get rear ended if I had to make a turn.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I always use the signal. Other drivers in my city do not. Driving in the right lane and car in front rides the brake and makes the turn without the signal. There's no excuse for this idiocy but it happens daily.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. I have had that happen in some cars but the one I drive now doesn't seem to do it. Maybe it was because of the reason it wasn't working. It burned out once before. I bought a new bulb and I guess I didn't snap it all the way into the socket.
> 
> About a month later someone told me the light wasn't working on that side and I finally realized that the contact was intermittent. Unfortunately, just when I discovered that, the new bulb fell out of the socket and down into the light enclosure. I couldn't find it to fish it out so I finally just replaced it with another bulb and left the old one in there. Damn thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm not sure it's all cars, just most. Older ones anyway. I have no idea if the newer LED ones are like that. I believe what causes it is the relay not having both bulbs to send current to and it blinks faster just going to one. Not 100% sure on that, but that's my understanding of it anyway. Regardless of the why most will blink faster if one bulb is out.

A few months ago I had to change the license plate light on my 97 LeSabre. Ended up having to take the entire tail light assembly out through the trunk to get to it. Was way harder than it needed to be.


----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

Always, I'm not a complete piece of ****


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. I have had that happen in some cars but the one I drive now doesn't seem to do it. Maybe it was because of the reason it wasn't working. It burned out once before. I bought a new bulb and I guess I didn't snap it all the way into the socket.
> 
> About a month later someone told me the light wasn't working on that side and I finally realized that the contact was intermittent. Unfortunately, just when I discovered that, the new bulb fell out of the socket and down into the light enclosure. I couldn't find it to fish it out so I finally just replaced it with another bulb and left the old one in there. Damn thing.
> 
> ...


There is fuses in the fuse box in engine bay. But also fuses under the dash on drivers side in passenger compartment.

Indicator module is usually under the dash (on top of bottom of dash), close to the dash itself, indicator stalk. It looks like a relay that clicks on and off.

I believe there's the switch (indicator stalk) and the relay it connects to that takes the current.

With some dash switches on older cars they can overheat, melt the plastic around the contacts due to taking the current directly. So you put a relay on the switch to make the relay take the current.

Stop light bulbs have 2x elements inside the bulb. One for when headlights are on but not pressing brake pedal and one for when pressing brake pedal. Indicator bulbs have a single element inside the bulb.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Hm..*

I wanted to say always but there are exceptions to when I don't use it.

I always try to use it wherever I am because I like being considerate to other drivers.

There are certain occasions where I find the need for the blinker as unnecessary.

For example: you're in a lane that only turns one direction and it's apparent to everyone in the lane that the road will only go in that direction.

Otherwise, however, I will always use my blinked to inform those around me of my intentions.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I am tremendously proud of all of you. I expected there to be one never blinker among us. If there is, he has yet to reveal himself.

Drivers that don't use this simple yet incredible device and cut you off with an inch to spare...makes me grind my gears. 

I really hate driving. The traffic around here is so stressful. Only time I enjoy it is if I have the road to myself. So in other words never.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

it bothers me when people changing lanes just drift over without using them...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

sometimes.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Where legally required or polite. In a left turn lane, generally only if I'm the first or last car in the line such that there could be some use.

99% of drivers here use their indicators. The other 1% drive 100 MPH down the highway weaving in and out without signaling, probably while chugging a bottle of whisky and texting someone.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use it 95% of the time. Mostly for defensive driving purposes.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Always - bad idea not to and I hate it when other people don't. It's very dangerous.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Riding a motorbike you learn to use your blinkers (or indicators here) all the time. Sensible, obvious signals save lives!


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Without using the blinkers there would be so many crashes. My dad almost got into quite a few crashes because people didnt blink.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

andy1984thesecond said:


> it bothers me when people changing lanes just drift over without using them...


This bothers me, too. Sometimes I don't know if the person driving in the edge of their lane is just a bad driver or if they're positioning themselves to get over. So I either speed up/slow down to give them room or I risk being hit.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I judge people who don't use them.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

about the only time I don't use them is when I'm the only person on the road. The major thing that annoys me is having to sit at traffic lights in succession about 3 or 4 in the morning, when there isn't another vehicle in sight. It always seems to happen when you're trying to keep yourself awake long enough to make it to your bed.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

All the time, even in left-turn only lanes or in a lot if I'm turning into a parking space. It's so ingrained in me and I consider it pretty inconsiderate and lazy when other drivers don't bother. I get really anxious around drivers who change lanes without using their turn signal.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Pretty much all the time. I sometimes forget if I'm driving an empty road but regardless, I'll still use it.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yep. I see a lot of people on the road that don't though.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Almost always. The only times I don't is when I am completely alone on the road (goes for cars/bikes and pedestrians) and when I'm pulling out of a parking spot, or my driveway. But I do still use my signal alot when I'm alone.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

i do 99% of the time. im also seeing an epidemic of self centered buttholes that dont use it. maybe im being too judgmental, but i think it says a lot about a person who doesnt lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I almost always use them, with the occasional exception when I'm in the turn only lane and there are cars in front of me. I'll also slow down and let other people merge into my lane if they are using their blinkers, as a common courtesy. If they are not though, they can suck it  The roads here are usually 3 lanes on each side, with a center lane for turning, blinkers are very helpful to know what people want to do while they are around you in front of you, or even behind you.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

We call them "turn signals". Yes, I use them all the time. Unfortunately, a lot of drivers think they're optional and don't use them. You can get a ticket here for not signaling. It's really annoying when people don't use them...and it's dangerous.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I even use them in the house


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Most of the time. I drive on a lot of rural roads so quite often there won't be anyone behind me or in the oncoming lane. In cases like that I don't bother because its rather pointless to signal when there's no other vehicles around, but otherwise I use it when turning or changing lanes if there is other traffic around me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If there's nobody around I don't use them. On most of the roads in my neighborhood there's usually no one anywhere (and everything is wide open so you'd see them if there were) so there's really no point. I always use them if I'm in traffic.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Most of the time I use them. I kinda find it fun to flick the blinker around idk why. Maybe cause driving can get a lil boring. At one point I liked it so much that I caught myself using them on sharp turns but quickly turned it off when I realized what I was doing.

But then other times I don't use them at all. Like if no one is around and I'm pulling out of a small side street, I don't bother using them. I really should though because cops seem to be around when you aren't expecting it. I use to do the same with stop signs. If no one is around, why stop? I'd roll right through. I got caught once and have since stopped doing that.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Well yeah, you're a douche if you don't. It's understandable if the roads are empty, but not in traffic. You don't want to be "that guy".


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

About 80% of the time when I am turning, I do. Merging, I almost always do. Although a lot of the times on the freeway when I signal to merge, a common thing drivers here do is they will quickly realize this and speed up to block me from merging in front of them.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I use them but a lot of people around here don't. They also drive around in snow squalls without turning their headlights on. They aren't right in the head around here. I think the mercury they used in the copper mining has screwed up their brains.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Does one??????? succinct*

Do doooooooooooooo ?????

booooo booooo hooooo
why obsessed with these words? YOU, DO ?? other words exist.
many other expressions possible. not a reduced mindset / microcosm 
ie. woof!! bark!! woof!! wooooff!!! zombie planet

placebo.. ape being. plankton. one-celled human??? vocabulary limit:
Steadfast: 1. *YOU*!!! = I YOU MEEEE HER, HIM... US THEM .. .. *OUR*.....
person mind - themself, others.

2. incorporating a query / imperative / command: *DO* ORRR DO NøT!!????

3. WHY at this base level?

DO YOU????? / YOU... U!!!! DO??????

how i approach the method of inquisition.. NULL. nope. just announcement.

No questions wanted in life. only state one's standpoint / opinion
up for debate!

ie. this case strip whole title/subject to rightmost word alone.

distill all paraphernalia... trivia redundant words

refine the topic. no finger-pointing. MEEE UUU???? no ownership / victim/culprit. one matter. describe in any word not involving a human!!! a thing. a matter

every script of drama, movie... universe revolves around human-human eternal. U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U U 
"IT"S YOU!!!!!!" " ANNNDD YOURRRRRRRR....."!!!!!! this is binary machine code. IS?????? naahhh *=* toward conclusion.. concluding human dementia epidemic syndrome worldwide: "THIS IS"! each TV channel labelled: THIS IS... THIS CHANNEL!!! humans have kernel panic! human selfish operating system involving some language... wonky. one looooop. infinite cycle. head gasket blown of each human.

I have crowbar ready when I hear: I or Me or THIS IS.. or The... or U

human points their own forefinger at other forefinger at itself gesture? = = = = = = ??? betwixt their earz?

our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker? our blinker?


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is why you should try to trust self-driving cars, they won't cause even a fraction of the accidents that distracted or lazy drivers cause.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*sure*

replying succinctly to topic after some comments

roundabout!

unsure when / where leaving the obituary cycle. right means going round.

left means coming off. can be too soon if branching off immediately. otherwise mentioning soonish.. next exit, not this one.

parallel to snooker a bit... owning the roundabout (table) or when taking turns.. 
leaving..going

without indicator... means going straight across roundabout

scared of American multiplexor crossyroads? L/R? ^

not about horse blinders


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

When I drove my parents' car, I used it almost everytime except for like 3 or 4 times when I forgot to. But I haven't driven in like almost 5 years.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't drive but if I did I would always use it, it's the safest thing to do.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I rarely drive anymore but when I do I use my turn signal.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Always, I even use it in not busy parking lots and turning lanes. Which you're supposed to but people I know poke fun at me b/c I use it excessively. :stu


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

PandaBearx said:


> Always, I even use it in not busy parking lots and turning lanes. Which you're supposed to but people I know poke fun at me b/c I use it excessively. :stu


Personally, I don't think you can use your turn signal excessively. The whole point is to communicate with other drivers. If no one's there, no harm done. That's much better than the opposite situation - when another driver is startled because you didn't let them know you were turning.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

firestar said:


> Personally, I don't think you can use your turn signal excessively. The whole point is to communicate with other drivers. If no one's there, no harm done. That's much better than the opposite situation - when another driver is startled because you didn't let them know you were turning.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Now that I'm driving all over the country regularly I notice a lot of people don't use turn signals. Especially in big cities like Atlanta you'll see people switch three lanes at a time going 30mph over the speed limit without using turn signals. They use exit lanes to pass, too. That's if traffic is actually moving anyway and not at a standstill from a wreck, presumably from someone not using their turn signal. Saw one in El Paso last week trying to switch two lanes with no signal and clipped another car and spun them both out at 70mph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

if eyes count, get it..theyre my blinkers.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

JH1983 said:


> Now that I'm driving all over the country regularly I notice a lot of people don't use turn signals. Especially in big cities like Atlanta you'll see people switch three lanes at a time going 30mph over the speed limit without using turn signals. They use exit lanes to pass, too. That's if traffic is actually moving anyway and not at a standstill from a wreck, presumably from someone not using their turn signal. Saw one in El Paso last week trying to switch two lanes with no signal and clipped another car and spun them both out at 70mph.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe the thinking behind not using your turn signal is that people are jerks and won't let you in if they know you want to change lanes. That's true for drivers around here. I've had it happen to me - I turn on the turn signal to merge, and the other person still refuses to let me in. Either they're not paying attention or they're a jerk.

Of course, this doesn't excuse not using a turn signal. There are plenty of people out there who will let you in if they know you want to change lanes. Not everyone is a jerk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JH1983 said:


> Now that I'm driving all over the country regularly I notice a lot of people don't use turn signals. Especially in big cities like Atlanta you'll see people switch three lanes at a time going 30mph over the speed limit without using turn signals. They use exit lanes to pass, too. That's if traffic is actually moving anyway and not at a standstill from a wreck, presumably from someone not using their turn signal. Saw one in El Paso last week trying to switch two lanes with no signal and clipped another car and spun them both out at 70mph.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have heard Atlanta is particularly bad for that.

Cincinnati is not the best either - people like to go 85-90 in the fast lane. Even with a Mustang, I am like "I am so sorry I am going 80 in the high-speed lane! I'll pull over and let you go 95." I am thinking about my gas mileage. My car will reach 270,000 miles in the next few days.

In terms of turn signals, let's put it this way. The only complaint about my 2006 Mustang was corrected by 2007-2008: I have to change the tail light bulbs about every 2-3 years. I would like to switch to LED soon - my car is that old.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Scary how many are on their phones. I'm up high enough to see in everyone's vehicles and it's really common now. That's usually why they aren't paying attention.

And yeah, Atlanta is ridiculous. You pretty much have to go 10mph over the speed limit or you'll be going dangerously slow and even then people blow by you on both sides like you're sitting still.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaseyB (Oct 4, 2016)

I always use mine, I get so ticked off at people who just slam on breaks and turn in somewhere without a blinker OMGRUD >_<


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

currently having an issue with a car where they radio cuts out if I use the blinker so I use it less in that one.


----------



## fine_again (Apr 18, 2019)

Of course. It's a personal peeve of mine when others don't use theirs... Even when in turn lanes. There's no excuse to _not_ use them except laziness, and you gotta be pretty effing lazy to not take your hand off the steering wheel for a literally 2 seconds.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If I'm not the first or last car in a left turn lane, I may not. In a parking lot, I may not indicate if there's no other cars moving nearby. On a familiar wide street with no other cars around I've also been known to forego it.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. It's not there for a person's convenience, it is to let the other drivers on the road know what you are doing. So many idiots I know treat it as if it's optional. Drives me mad. It's up there with getting blasted with someone's high beams, running stop signs, turning into the wrong lane, stopping in the middle of the road, parking illegally, and all the other things morons do driving around here on a daily basis.


They really ought to stop letting some foreigners from ****ed up driving cultures use their home licenses around here.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

I get irate when i see people not use them..and it's super prevalent, it feels


It's just a huge sign of people being self centered only caring about themselves and noone around them. or theyre just ****ing stupid

Like, just because i'm not in the lane right next to you doesnt mean your positioning doesnt affect me down the line. Or if you change one lane without signalling, how the **** am I supposed to know if you need room to go more lanes?

**** those people...


oh i guess i already posted in here lol


----------

